# Beginner loft question



## gi_pigeons (Mar 30, 2015)

We are new to pigeons and would like to know if a 4x4x8 loft is sufficient enough for a starter loft? How many pigeons can be kept in a loft this size? We will be expanding it in the future.
Thank you for any help or advice,
gi_pigeons


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

gi_pigeons said:


> We are new to pigeons and would like to know if a 4x4x8 loft is sufficient enough for a starter loft? How many pigeons can be kept in a loft this size? We will be expanding it in the future.
> Thank you for any help or advice,
> gi_pigeons


Any size loft is a good starter loft, just go with the flow you will see when the loft is not big enough, room and space is important for the birds, keep control of your breeding and go from there if you want more birds then add on or build a bigger loft.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

They say a pigeon needs 2 sq feet per bird of floor space.
Dave


----------



## gi_pigeons (Mar 30, 2015)

*Thank you*

Thank you both for your help. It's appreciated so much.
gi_pigeons


----------



## alby68 (Mar 18, 2013)

I would suggest six pair maximum in a 4x4x8 loft, if it is eight feet long. four pair would be better.4'x4' floor space is really too small a floor for the birds to fly in- better to lay the loft on its side, if that is the case.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

gi_pigeons said:


> We are new to pigeons and would like to know if a 4x4x8 loft is sufficient enough for a starter loft? How many pigeons can be kept in a loft this size? We will be expanding it in the future.
> Thank you for any help or advice,
> gi_pigeons


There is a difference in how many you CAN vs how many you SHOULD, there are guidelines to go by. I go by my eyes and common sense. I think if that is the least space you can do right now then get it done and look at it and image birds in it. I have a section that is 6x8 and 9 pigeons look about right in that space , not on top of each other, and have wing room and quality of space. Remember you don't want to run a mini concentration camp,but house them with their needs first.


----------



## T Kim (Feb 28, 2015)

I am a beginner too, and just asked many questions here before building my new loft.

I think it's important to consider your long term goals also... Are you just wanting a couple of pigeons as pets, do you want a pair to breed or are you wanting to start with a few pairs and hoping to race them? 

If you start with 1 breeding pair, you could possibly have 4 - 6 more birds at the end of first breeding season! Of course you can replace eggs with fakes if you want, but I don't know if it's good for birds to do this long term...

I also agree with Spirit Wings message below. I love watching my pigeons move around freely and get to "fly" a bit in loft. Technically I could probably keep 20 birds in loft, but I don't think I'd ever go over 10 because it would seem too crowded for me. Right now my birds do not fly outside of loft, so maybe I'd change my mind if I ever let them out for exercise. 

Just some thoughts..... Good luck and have fun!!!


----------



## gi_pigeons (Mar 30, 2015)

*Pigeon Loft*

We will be starting with 1 pair which will be pets. Later we want to raise some to race. I think we need to learn much more before we jump into racing. We will also be including a fenced area for an exercise yard. I agree with your advice. I don't want cramped unhappy birds. I want happy birds. I wish we could build a bigger loft now, but it will have to wait at this time.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you are going to get just 1 pair but do plan on racing get race proven birds, buy the best you can afford as it would be a bummer to have junk birds and loose all the young you have raised.

Where do you live, we may have some one on this site that you could get some good quality birds from.
Dave


----------



## Andy Bach (Nov 12, 2013)

I would spend minimum of cash on the loft. Once you get to know the sport a lot of improvement needs to talk place. When I first build my loft I didn't come to this site and lack of insight. This site has lots of information. 

Yes, go to your near by pigeon club to the one that flies well and buy some good young birds kits like maybe 6-8.

4x4x8 not very good size. Do a search on young bird loft. I would just build a Young loft first. 6WX8Lx6H/7H(1 feet slop) and an aviary of 2X2 feet. This would save you money.

Andy


----------



## gi_pigeons (Mar 30, 2015)

*Here is our loft*

I want to thank you all for your help. We will be joining a local club soon. We are very lucky to have been put in touch with a local racer who is helping us so much. I think Pigeon racers are the most helpful group of people I have ever met. I'm glad my family has decided to race and raise pigeons.
Gi-Pigeons


----------

